# Thetford toilet level indication.



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
Our van has a Thetford C2 bench cassette toilet. The waste level indicator doesnt work. Can anyone:
1. Tell me how this system is MEANT to work, and
2. Give me an idea of the likely fault and how easy it is to fix?
It has already been mentioned to me that it is most probably the float arm within the cassette at fault. If so, how easy is it to change? (I am pretty good at DIY.)
Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi John,

Don't know if this helps but I used to have a bench cassette on a previous van. The waste indicator never used to go to red until just before the toilet was full, someone told me that 'they always work like that', whether this is true I don't know.

pete


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Pete-my old van had one which worked, so I am used to them, but this one is definitely faulty-I think you could keep going till the bathroom was full with no indication....... 8O


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

If you go to www.thetford.nl and then follow a route through

Customer service > user information > owner manuals > built-in toilets

you should find an entry for c2/c3/c4 which will give you a pdf file which I think has proper diagrams, part list, problem links

Regards Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Waleem- Can't you look into the hole to see if it's nearly full? :?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm....that's like saying "My windscreen wipers dont work....why dont you lean out of the window and use a squeegee ?
If I have a piece of equipment, I like it all to work! :wink: 
Dave-Thanks for that-I have tried the Thetford site, but it doesnt describe the operation of the gauge, and the instructions for replacing the float arm(If that is at fault) are vague to say the least!!
Any other ideas?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi John,

We had a problem with ours too in an earlier caravan.

With latex gloves at the ready,  :wink: I had to undo the screws which hold the large round rubber gasket in place, remove the bracket, and gasket, and you should be able to see the polystyrene float which is attached to a plastic holder.

Our float had come adrift. I reconnected it and replaced the blade seal and the breather seal (O ring) which I lubricated with olive oil. It all worked a treat after that.

I hope this helps you.

Jock.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It works by a magnet attached to a float inside your cassette. As the level rises, the magnet moves the guage. Problem is, the float and/or magnet get damaged or even lost. If it makes you feel better, my last two thetford bench toilets have been exactly the same... it must be a common fault.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Shane,

I don't remember coming across any magnetic float. Did yours have the polystyrene block attached?

Jock.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

The float arm contains a magnet that is meant to move the indicator as the level nears the top. Our's stopped working and as Joc said its a rubber gloves job( preferably elbow length ones!).

I bought a new float assembly but the wedge of sponge rubber had come adrift and I rescued it from the toilet bowl  I couldn't get the plastic bit unclipped so I washed it as best I could with a water jet and replaced just the foam, which fell out again so used a cable tie to hold it in place.

I'm not sure it works as I use the visual method but have been caught out once with a full cassette and no emptying point 

I've seen a motorhomer's website with details of how to fix it

here> Our Wanderer

Steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys-now all is clear! Will get a new part and firk around inside the cassette!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

John... get some big rubber guantlets! What a gross job.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Hmm....that's like saying "My windscreen wipers dont work....why dont you lean out of the window and use a squeegee ?
> I


... so how do you think I wiped the screen on my 1953 Ford Popular, my first car in in 1965? And the squeezy bottle of soapy water ...


----------

